
Show HN: Reflection.app a Better Way to Journal - michaelrad573
https://www.reflection.app
======
michaelrad573
The purpose of Reflection.app is to provide a simple and delightful framework
to help guide you through a meaningful reflection practice. A practice that
naturally builds on itself by using your entries to guide your reflection, at
each step making the next milestone in your life more enjoyable and
meaningful. Reflection.app does this first by helping to identify your
Highlights, Lowlights, or Free Write. At the end of each month, you will be
guided through your highlights and lowlights to understand what brings you joy
and to learn from or find peace with the past reflect on the 6 key dimensions
of Mind, Body, Soul, Work, Play, Love When the time comes to complete your
annual reflection, you will have most of the hard work already done, allowing
you easily synthesize the most important moments of your past year. In short,
your daily entries help build your monthly review, and your monthly reviews
help to build your annual review.

